

Hacking for Defense in Silicon Valley - SocksCanClose
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/steve-blank/hacking-for-the-defense-i_b_6976656.html

======
dang
Please don't use the titles of Hacker News submissions to editorialize.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

